# Introducing Rbt



## Hubert (26/5/12)

Hey fellow brewers,

We, the Righteous Brewers of Townsville, would like to extend a welcome to all brewers in the Townsville region to join us for some beer appreciation.

*Meetings*
*Who*: brewers and appreciators of beer
*What*: drink, learn, educate, idolise brewing and beer
*When*: ideally the last Saturday of most months at around 2PM
*Where*: We currently meet up at the Heatley Warriors Clubhouse, Melrose Park, Chandler Street, Garbutt, Townsville, but are looking for somewhere new. Check out the website for up to date info.
*Web*: Check us out at righteousbrewers.com or on facebook.

So, if you are keen to meet up and share some beers, drop us a line at [email protected].

Cheers.


----------

